# ASSSA insurance



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience of ASSSA? We have been quoted €87.63 pm for their lowest level of cover, which doesn't sound too bad?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's their lowest level of cover, does it involve any co-payments for consultations or treatment? If so, it may not be acceptable for the purpose of registering as a resident in Spain (comprehensive cover with no co-payments generally seems to be what is required).


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

No Lynn they use a voucher system and specifically state they don't use co-payments.


----------

